# Rebuilding an old wood stove



## cgsurvivalman (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought a 1922 Romeagle wood stove a couple months ago and have been working on it since. It had all of the parts and only a couple broken pieces that I have been able to repair. After taking it apart I found that it had never been cleaned out. The return from under the stove box was completely full of ash and junk. There was of course a rats nest in it to. 
So far I have been able to completely pull it apart and wire brush all the parts. I did not want to sandblast because I was afraid it may warp the metal. Everything has gone back together and I made sure to use furance cement in all the joints. 
At this point I am finishing up the outside and painting it the color the wife wants(not my choice) but, it does not look bad. 
I am hoping to have it complete by this weekend. I am keeping my fingers crossed.
It will be nice to have a way to cook and heat the house if the power grid goes down.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow :2thumb: I love it!!!!


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I just had one given to me not long ago. It weighs about 300 lbs. A total beast. Not sure what kind it is but its dimensions are about 2.5' h x 3' w x 2' d. Has a flat surface on top for a griddle i guess. Has hollow brass ball on top in front. Has removable claw feet. Gonna clean it up n maybe install it in my bol. Keep about 5 cords drying out nearby.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice, you may get used to the color


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice!!! :2thumb:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Those are so nice and yours has the warming shelf on top.


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Sep 20, 2012)

I like the warning shelf but, I am hoping that I may be able to find a bread box that I can change out the shelf for later. On the right side there is a cooper water box. Not sure what it was used for. I do not think I would use any of the water that was heating up in it to cook with. Maybe it is just to have hot water to clean with. Not sure.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Good for you, that looks like it's in pretty good condition. I would love to have the one my grandmother had. I remember warming my PJ's on the oven door and jumping into them and running upstairs to a totally unheated attic bedroom. That stove had a water coil in the firebox that convection heated a water tank behind the stove for bathing, hot water to the kitchen and bathroom sinks. It also had a warming shelf with a door on it.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

What i admire the most here is the fact you are doing it yourself and not going to some fool to let them rip you off in the restoration. Good work. GB


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

cgsurvivalman said:


> I like the warning shelf but, I am hoping that I may be able to find a bread box that I can change out the shelf for later. On the right side there is a cooper water box. Not sure what it was used for. I do not think I would use any of the water that was heating up in it to cook with. Maybe it is just to have hot water to clean with. Not sure.


I think that water boxes were more for humidifying than anything else, I remember seeing humidifiers on some stoves and was told it helped make the room feel warmer.


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Sep 20, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> What i admire the most here is the fact you are doing it yourself and not going to some fool to let them rip you off in the restoration. Good work. GB


I hand sanded and wire brushed everything. I was afraid that if I had someone sandblast it would warp the cast iron parts and it would never fit back together. It has been a labor of love if I must say so.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

cgsurvivalman said:


> I like the warning shelf but, I am hoping that I may be able to find a bread box that I can change out the shelf for later. On the right side there is a cooper water box. Not sure what it was used for. I do not think I would use any of the water that was heating up in it to cook with. Maybe it is just to have hot water to clean with. Not sure.


The copper box for water, gives you a source of warm to hot water for what ever you need it for, it also acts as a bit of thermal mass, these stoves were designed for home without running water , so going to the tap for hot water was not an option. (I have lived that life style)


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Sep 20, 2012)

I am finally finished. Now, it is time to hook it up and start cooking.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Boy that looks real nice. I actually like the color combination.


----------

